# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  وصول النجم العالمي الخويلدي الى ارض الوطن

## هارلي

*وصل بحفظ الله ورعايتة فجر اليوم الثلاثاء النجم العالمي الواثب / محمد سلمان الخويلدي الى ارض* 

*الوطن بعدما توج بالذهب*

*العربي في بطولة دورة الالعاب العربية الحادية عشر والمقامة في جمهورية مصر العربية لتحقق المملكة*

*العربية السعودية المركز الاول . فنتمنى له التوفيق والنجاح دائما في حياته العملية والرياضية ولجميع* 

*ابطالنا الرياضيين لنزداد شرفا بجهودهم الجبارة وسلامي للجميع ( اخيكم هارلي )*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*يستاهل محمد الله يوفق الالعاب القوى السعودية*

*في كل المحافل*

----------

